

Donald Knuth: Calculus via O notation (1998) - Rod
http://micromath.wordpress.com/2008/04/14/donald-knuth-calculus-via-o-notation/

======
fexl
A love the "A" notation, and the definition of "O" in terms of "A". But I'm
sorry to say that I don't follow the definition of "o" (little-Oh). Can anyone
help me here?

